# My setups



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

HT:

Pioneer Pro-730HDi
PS3 (60GB)
Energy AC-300 center channel
Energy C-6 front speakers
Energy C-4 rear speakers
SVS PB12Plus2 sub
Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver (used as AV processor)
Parasound HCA-2205A Power Amp
JVC HRVP-830U VCR
Nakamichi BX-300 tape deck
Monster HCA-3600 Power Center
Monster HTS-1000 Power Center
2 matching Pioneer racks
bunch of other components not used very often...


Stereo setup:
Parasound JC-1 monoblocks modded by Empirical Audio
Museatex Bidat DAC modded by John Wright
Adcom GFP-750 preamp (used exlusively in passive mode)
Energy Vertias V2.8 speakers
2 SVS PB13Ultra subs
Pioneer DV-59AVi DVD-A/SACD/DVD player used as transport for CD playback
2 Soundesign 5 racks
M-Audio Transit USB soundcard used as USB/SPDIF converter with notebook PC
Auralex acoustic room treatment:
15 Sonoflat Panels
18 Studiofoam Wedgies
4 12"x6"x48" Bass Traps (can not find the model number - also made by Auralex from OC)
12 Lendr Bass Traps
4 SonoColumns
4 CornerFill cubes
Other room treatment:
2 Custom built round bass traps


----------

